# Forum Argomenti di discussione Contabilità, bilancio e operazioni straordinarie  Ammortamento impianti

## Atsit

Qualcuno sa dirmi se l'impianto elettrico, telefonico, una caldaia(così come un climatizzatore) va inserito come cespite tra gli impianti generici?
E il relativo coefficiente di ammortamento?
Ringrazio in anticipo chi sa darmi questa risposta.

----------


## shailendra

> Qualcuno sa dirmi se l'impianto elettrico, telefonico, una caldaia(così come un climatizzatore) va inserito come cespite tra gli impianti generici?
> E il relativo coefficiente di ammortamento?
> Ringrazio in anticipo chi sa darmi questa risposta.

  Va inserito tra gli impianti generici.
Il coefficiente di ammortamento dipende dall'attività svolta dall'impresa.

----------

